# Mallards



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

Think the mallards will stick around much longer. Its a real big change in weather from last weekend when i was hunting in a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

The ducks are pouring in to Kansas right now. I have buddies hunting all over the East part of the state and they are limiting out since Mondays cold front. Oh to have no job and get to hunt every morning!!!!


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Are they killing mostly mallards or what :wink:


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

Yesterday they got nothing but mallards but have been shooting some tail and other ducks but for the most part mallards.


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

was out scouting today. lots of mallards still in ND. But on open water of course. More water should open up this week with the warm weather.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I am in sask and I saw literally thousands today on a frozen pond. We could see the "tornado" for miles. The season is almost done here but there are more coming your way soon


----------



## huntmallards (Oct 8, 2006)

the ducks are pouring in here whent out today and limited on mallards goose season starts on wendsday skipping school for a wed, thurs, friday and all weekned hunt :beer:


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

I found mallard all over in ND, but getting permission was pretty hard. But we ended up getting permission in one cornfield right off a roost holding the most birds I have ever seen. We hunted it both saturday and sunday got a limit of 20 drakes, 12 black geese both days and the first day our limit of snow geese. the next day only 34. But wow i cant wait to get out next weekend.


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

good to hear that you guys up north are still geting into the birds. I went out this weekend and had a dang good field hunt. three of us stoped shooting after a half hour and just watched birds back pedaling into the decoys. could have had our limit but the show was just too good to shoot into.


















But not too many of the birds were big greenheads lots of young of the year birds. In the first few flocks that we were shooting into had a lot of hens in them and most of us just shot one bird out of each flock for lack of finding a nother greenhead. I hope that the big mature birds come down soon


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

In the post above it says we limited on snows. Since when has there been a limit on those ba$tards?
:eyeroll:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Since we are in the fall season!!!


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

20 per day and no possesion limit. Although that works out to 20 per day, I can hunt as many days in a row with no possesion limit
:beer:


----------



## Daisycuttin (Nov 2, 2006)

For some reason we are already getting tons of migrators down here in Arkansas. Looks like its gonna be a banner year for greenheads.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice pics! Gotta love it when clouds of greenheads come together.

Still a lot in Canada yet too until it gets REALLY cold.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

gosh i love greenheads.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pics, last wednesday i went out out shot our limit of mallards in 20 minutes then just watched. I took a disposable camera out with because i new it would be a great hunt and hope to get some good pictures, well anyways i took a fill roll of pictures of hundreds of birds landing right on top but when we packed up at night somehow i lost the camera, really disappointing but i did get some good ones on my phone

Here is a couple of pictures i took http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_personal.php?user_id=6658


----------



## Daisycuttin (Nov 2, 2006)

Now thats a fine looking brace of greens. Congrats on the hunt and nice pics.


----------



## the hillbilly (Oct 30, 2006)

We have a large number of migrators already here in Louisiana. It is looking like it's gonna be a great year for us as well. Opening day coming up this weekend. Cant wait!!!!!!! :beer:


----------

